# Dash fan control on a Chevy P30



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

My dash fan control had only one speed-fortunately the full speed one worked. All other speeds did not. Since I was afraid to loose all speeds (and both heating and cooling) and the fact that the resistor which controls the speed on the chevy trucks in both the USA is known to be a weak component we (the local Bosch electricien and myself) started to try to find the resistor. To cut a long story short: you have to open the front to get access to the AC filling point at the passengers site and then if you look very well in that area you see cables going through a black wall ( in fact it is an air duct). Unscrew the plate which seem to hold the cables and then you can pull the resistor. Well the resistor was fine but the Bosch relay in front of the resistor was the bad wolf and needed replacement. Just in case you encounter a similar problem, it will safe you an hour or so.


----------

